# اكتشفي مرضك من أظافرك ؟



## twety (13 سبتمبر 2007)

اكتشفي مرضك من أظافرك

ممكن عن طريق الاظافر , معرفةالكثير من الأمراض التي تنتابنا نتيجة أمراض متراكمه أحياننا لا ندري عنها شيئا حتى تظهر علامات قويه واضحه تنبهنا للخطر .فاستشر الطبيب اذا ظهرت هذه الاعراض مثلا :

1- الاظافر المقصفه تدل على نقص الحديد وامراض الغده الدرقيه أو قصور في وظائف الكلى ومشاكل الدوره الدمويه أما ان كانت مقصفه وملساء لامعه

تدل على نشاط الغده الدرقيه.

2- أما ان كانت الأظافر نهايتها منحنيه للاسفل فتدل على مشاكل في القلب او الكبداو التنفس اما ان كانت مسطحه فدليل عدوى داخليه بكتيريه .

3- الأظافر الغليظه تدل على ضعف في الجهاز الدوري الدموي وقصور في سريان الدم ,أما ان كان على الظفر خطين أفقيين أبيضين لا يتحركان مع

نمو الأظافر فهذا يدل على نقص الألبيومين أي بروتين الدم .

4- اذا تحولت المنطقه القمريه البيضاء التي على الظفر الى حمراء اللون يدل على اصابه بأمراض القلب ولو بسيطه , اما ان تحولت لزرقاء فيشير الى

امراض الرئه أو تسمم بمعدن ما .

5- الأظافر التي تتكسر بسهوله وتتقشر تدل على نقص غذائي عام او نقص حمض الهيدروكلوريك والبروتين والمعادن .



وفي جميع الاحوال على الانسان الاهتمام بغذاء صحي يؤمن له الجسم السليم والعقل النير وهذا يكون بتناول القمح الكامل 
والبقول والاكثار من الفواكه

والخضار للمحافظه على لون الاظافر


----------



## قلم حر (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكتشفي مرضك من أظافرك ؟*

موضوع جميل يا تويتي .
شكرا جزيلا .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## candy shop (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكتشفي مرضك من أظافرك ؟*

شكراااااااااا يا تويتى على

المعلومات الجديده دى يا قمر​


----------



## christin (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكتشفي مرضك من أظافرك ؟*

*موضوع جميل اوي
ميرسي ياتويتي*


----------



## بنت الفادى (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكتشفي مرضك من أظافرك ؟*

تويتى انتى كدة مسبتيش حد سليم
:ranting::ranting:

هو موضوع روعه
شكرا لتعبك ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## twety (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكتشفي مرضك من أظافرك ؟*



قلم حر قال:


> موضوع جميل يا تويتي .
> شكرا جزيلا .
> ربنا يبارك حياتك .


 
نورتنى بامانه 
ياريت يكون الموضوع عجبك

ميرسى لمرووووووورك :flowers:


----------



## twety (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكتشفي مرضك من أظافرك ؟*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> شكراااااااااا يا تويتى على​
> 
> 
> المعلومات الجديده دى يا قمر​


 
ياريت تكون عجبتك ياكاندى

ميرسى لمروووووووورك:love45:


----------



## twety (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكتشفي مرضك من أظافرك ؟*



christin قال:


> *موضوع جميل اوي*
> _*ميرسي ياتويتي*_


 
ربنا يخليكى ياكرستييييييييين
ويجبر بخاطرك

ميرسى لمروووووووووورك :smil12:


----------



## twety (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكتشفي مرضك من أظافرك ؟*



بنت الفادى قال:


> تويتى انتى كدة مسبتيش حد سليم​
> :ranting::ranting:​
> هو موضوع روعه
> 
> شكرا لتعبك ربنا يعوضك​


 
ايه يابنت الفادى
هو ده كلامى انا يعنى:closedeye
ماهو كلام طبى موثوق منه :t30:

ميرسى لمروووووووورك ياقمر


----------



## الانبا ونس (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكتشفي مرضك من أظافرك ؟*

*شكرا ياتويتى على المعلومات دى

ربنا معاكى ياقمر يكون معاك ما يكون عليك​*


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكتشفي مرضك من أظافرك ؟*

جامد موت


----------



## twety (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكتشفي مرضك من أظافرك ؟*



الانبا ونس قال:


> *شكرا ياتويتى على المعلومات دى​*
> 
> 
> _*ربنا معاكى ياقمر يكون معاك ما يكون عليك*_​


 
ايه الدعاوى الحلوة دى
ميرسى يا انبا ونس

ويكون معاك على طووووووووول برضه

ميرسى لمرووووووورك


----------



## twety (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكتشفي مرضك من أظافرك ؟*



yoyo112yoyo قال:


> جامد موت


 
ميرسى يايويو
لردك الحلو ده

ميرسى لمرووووووووورك


----------



## jim_halim (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكتشفي مرضك من أظافرك ؟*


سلام و نعمة .. 

موضوع جميل قوي , و معلومات جديدة 

شكراً لك علي مشاركتنا إياه 

و ربنا يبارك في تعب محبتك 

​


----------



## twety (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكتشفي مرضك من أظافرك ؟*



jim_halim قال:


> سلام و نعمة .. ​
> موضوع جميل قوي , و معلومات جديدة ​
> شكراً لك علي مشاركتنا إياه ​
> و ربنا يبارك في تعب محبتك ​


 
ميرسى قوى ياجيمى
لمشاركتك وردك الجميييييييييل

ميرسى لمروووووورك


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (10 ديسمبر 2008)

lموضوع مفيد وجميل 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (10 ديسمبر 2008)

> وفي جميع الاحوال على الانسان الاهتمام بغذاء صحي يؤمن له الجسم السليم والعقل النير وهذا يكون بتناول القمح الكامل
> والبقول والاكثار من الفواكه
> 
> والخضار للمحافظه على لون الاظافر



معلومات مهمة جداااااااا twety
ربنا يباركك اختي
سلام المسيح
​


----------



## رانا (10 ديسمبر 2008)

جميل توتى ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## Rosetta (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*مرسيييييي يا تويتي موضوع جاااامد*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 ديسمبر 2008)

هتخلينى ابص لظوافرى كتير ههههههههههههههههههههههه
موضوع جميل زيك يا تويتى​


----------



## جيلان (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*كدى فى كل الحالات طلعنا عيانين يعنى
يا لهوى عمالة اقرى سطر واعد ابص على ضوافرى*


----------



## twety (16 مايو 2009)

حبيبى البابا شنوده قال:


> lلموضوع مفيد وجميل
> ربنا يباركك




*الاجمل هو مرورك يا فندم

ميرسى ونورت الموضوع 
*


----------



## happy angel (16 مايو 2009)




----------



## rana1981 (16 مايو 2009)

شكرا يا قمر على الموضوع المفيد


----------



## twety (16 يوليو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> معلومات مهمة جداااااااا twety
> ربنا يباركك اختي
> سلام المسيح​


 
*فعلا مهمه جدا*
*وياريت كلنا نهتم بيها*

*شكرا كليمو لردك*
*ميرسى لمرورك *


----------



## twety (16 يوليو 2009)

رانا قال:


> جميل توتى ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


 

*انتى الاجمل يارانا*
*ميرسى لمرورك ياقمر*

*نورتى الموضوع *


----------



## كوك (16 يوليو 2009)

ميرسى جدا على المعلومه
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على المعلومه يا تويتى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## zezza (17 يوليو 2009)

معلومات حلوة خالص يا توتا 
ربنا يبارك يا قمر و يحافظ عليكى


----------



## sara A (18 يوليو 2009)

جميل يا تويتى
ميرسى يا قمر
ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## just member (19 يوليو 2009)




----------



## وليم تل (20 يوليو 2009)

شكرا تويتى
على المعلومات الرائعة
ودمتى بود
​


----------

